# Crossed legs!



## Kiddo

My friend who is a midwife has told me off for sitting with my legs crossed when I'm pregnant. (I mean one over the other on a chair, not like how you sat at primary school on the floor!) I keep catching myself doing it. I've sat like that for years so it's really hard as I don't notice it. Has anyone else heard of this?


----------



## elm

Yes - if my poor pregnant brain remembers right it can stop your baby getting in the right position in the later stages of pregnancy and earlier on it restricts the blood flow to which can make you more vulnerable to varicose veins.

xxx


----------



## mrscookie

holey crap... I sit crossed legged (like how I sat at primary school on the floor) Lol, better stop with that :S


----------



## elm

melbo said:


> holey crap... I sit crossed legged (like how I sat at primary school on the floor) Lol, better stop with that :S

Not sure if that's the same - just make it a nice yoga position and Ommmmmmmmmmmm xxx


----------



## mrscookie

ommmmmmmmmmmm haha.

*puts hands together*


----------



## KatienSam

crossing your legs at your ankles/over knee? my friend said the midwife told her off for that but i didnt know why lol!!


----------



## Hevz

You're at more risk of variacose veins and dvt when pregnant and just after tooand the leg pressing on the other leg can restrict the blood flow and circulation.

You'l definitely get pulled up for this while sat on the bed after having your baby....it's a hard habit to break:dohh:


----------



## Sovereign

My MW told me not to do it cos it tilts your pelvis and causes back ache.x


----------



## Hevz

That makes sense too I guess....especially if you have spd:dohh:


----------



## sparkswillfly

Oh dear... thats how I was just sitting better stop. It was getting harder and harder to sit like that anyway


----------



## dizzy65

awe


----------



## Neecee

I can't even cross my legs anymore. The belly seems to be in the way!


----------



## mrs shine

I can't sit with me legs uncrossed for more than about 5 mins, even at my desk at work I have my legs properly crossed (like yoga)! If not like that then I have one leg underneath me, people have told me off about it for years but I can't stop :dohh:


----------



## massacubano

Kiddo said:


> My friend who is a midwife has told me off for sitting with my legs crossed when I'm pregnant. (I mean one over the other on a chair, not like how you sat at primary school on the floor!) I keep catching myself doing it. I've sat like that for years so it's really hard as I don't notice it. Has anyone else heard of this?

I have never been told not to cross my legs! But, read it may make you get varicose veins in some ladies magazine.


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

melbo said:


> holey crap... I sit crossed legged (like how I sat at primary school on the floor) Lol, better stop with that :S

Noo thats a great position actually. It's the only position I can sit in that keeps my fat legs from squishing bubs shoulders.
It's the casual crossed legs sat on a chair thats iffy.


----------



## Shifter

mrs shine - I nearly always sit with one foot under me, even on chairs, it's the only way I can get comfortable. On the sofa or floor I always sit with my legs crossed "buddha style"! It's a great position for keeping your hips supple generally and even more so during pregnancy! Good to hear it helps get the baby in the right position at the end, yoga squats are good for that too. Keep your knees spread!

I hadn't heard about not crossing one leg over the other knee before though. I can't sit like that for long anyway, even pre-pregnancy, always makes my bum ache from taking too much weight on one side :rofl:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I sit like this all the time ooopss


----------



## tasha41

My mom has gross varicose veins lol, so I refuse to sit cross legged. I'm trying it right now, I don't think the baby likes it much honestly hehe..


----------



## pinkmac85

Luckily for me it's uncomfortable to cross my legs now lol


----------

